# Single-dose oral sterilization for female dogs



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

On the one hand, I can see where this would be extremely useful in shelters, and with strays on the street. Spaying a dog without the need for surgery and recovery time? Great! On the other hand, the potential for misuse scares me to my core. If the cost is low enough and this future product is not strictly controlled by a veterinarian, what is to stop people from sterilizing our dogs just by offering them a cookie? Thoughts?

Dog Overpopulation: Can Female Dogs Soon be Sterilized by a 1-Dose, Edible Sterilant?

*  Dog Overpopulation: Can Female Dogs Soon be Sterilized by a 1-Dose, Edible Sterilant? *








Animal lovers, sheltering agencies and rescuers struggling to care for and re-home the endless stream of surplus, unwanted dogs (and cats) all over the world-may find hope in the efforts of a new non-profit organization, 600 Million Stray Dogs Need You, which has been founded by Alex Pacheco, co-founder of PETA and Humane America, with one main mission-to stop dog (and cat) overpopulation.

The goal of 600 Million Stray Dogs is to develop "permanent birth control dog food," an edible sterilization formula, which will permanently sterilize a dog with only one dosage and provide the equivalent of a "cure" for dog overpopulation. (Permanent birth control cat food, a one-dosage edible cat sterilant, is also planned.)

Dr. Jeffrey Young, a highly respected Veterinary Surgeon with more than 20 years devoted to establishing spay/neuter programs and training veterinarians all over the United States, Latin America and Europe, and also the founder of Planned Pethood, is serving as the Scientific Director for 600 Million Stray Dogs-a position he fills as a volunteer.

Along with Alex Pacheco, Dr. Young made an announcement in September 2012 that clinical trials have begun on permanent birth control dog food, currently nicknamed "the Dog Treat."

Following are exciting excerpts from a letter published by Dr. Young, who explains, "This "Dog Treat" has a sterilizing formula inside of it. Though it is not ready yet, once it is completed and when used as intended, it will:

a) Make a female dog reproductively sterile for life.
b) Produce sterility in a female dog after eating just one "Dog Treat."
c) In effect, spay a female dog - without surgery and without negative side effects."

"When perfected, "the Dog Treat" will give us the ability to end the cycle of suffering for the world's 600 million stray dogs, who give birth every year to an estimated one billion stray pups," Dr. Young states.

*CAN PERMANENT STERILIZATION BE ACCOMPLISHED IN ONE DOSE?*

Currently, multiple doses of this product are needed to produce sterilization. 600 Million Dogs is working to change this--so that a single dose will produce sterilization. They have commissioned scientists to perform this work, and clinical trials have very recently begun, says Dr. Young.
600 Million Dogs says its goal is to be able to conclude current trials and finalize the formula within 18 months, if funding permits. At that point the next phase will begin. This is the really exciting part--it involves using the product on a controlled basis in real-life applications in three specific countries. Unfortunately, due to high costs, the U.S. is not one of the first three, they say.

How likely is it that permanent birth-control dog food is possible? The answer, says Dr. Young, is "very _likely_," for three reasons:

1) Birth-control dog food has existed for over 25 years. Though it did not accomplish permanent sterilization, a product was made by Carnation Foods, the producer of Mighty Dog dog food and was announced by Carnation in 1985. The New York Times published the news that, within months, birth-control-dog-food "will be on store shelves across America." 
Tragically, Carnation's birth control dog food appears to have been torpedoed. It mysteriously and quite literally disappeared and has never been made available. (The New York Times article about Carnation's announcement can be seen at www.600MillionDogs.org).

2) There currently exists a single-dose sterilization formula for male dogs, called Neutersol, which has been approved for use in the U.S. by the FDA. However, this product must be injected - in its current form it does not work when it is eaten.

Neutersol is described as a "99.6% effective, safe alternative to surgical castration" for male dogs. But injections cannot end the stray-dog overpopulation because each dog must first be captured before it can be manually injected directly into the testicles.

3) Based on years of scientific data generated by numerous other scientists in more than one country, the founders of 600 Million Stray Dogs say they have sound reason to believe that an oral-sterilization formula is within reach. Various species of animals have been given different versions of the formulas which the organization is targeting--and sterility has occurred. 
Until their scientific study and initial work is completed, there are humanitarian reasons why some information they would like to share must, instead, be kept confidential, say the founders of 600 Million Stray Dogs. They do not want their "Dog Treat," the planned permanent birth control dog food, to be torpedoed and mysteriously disappear like Carnation's did.

*COULD "DOG TREAT" HARM ANIMALS OR THE ENVIRONMENT?*

Alex Pacheco and Dr. Jeffrey Young of 600 Million Stray Dogs state that, even at this preliminary stage, they can disclose that there is over 20 years of data on the ingredients on which they are focusing in developing "Dog Treats," which, when used as intended, will not only sterilize a female dog in one edible dose, but also:

*---* Do not harm the animal.
*---*Do not harm or sterilize people.
*---*Do not transfer sterilization from one animal to another. (Meaning: If a dog ate the treat and then an eagle ate the dog, the eagle would not be sterilized.)
*---*Do not have any known negative side effects when used as intended.
*---*Do not harm the environment.

"We have not forgotten cats," say the developers of "Dog Treat, "the reason we started with dogs is because there already exists far more data on dogs than cats -- thus it should take less time to finalize a dog formula than a cat formula."

*WHAT DO YOU THINK?*

There are thousands of exhausted rescuers and shelter workers who would celebrate any product that would help end dog and cat overpopulation on a mass, worldwide basis and also in states, cities and small communities across this country. However, anyone with experience with the pet industry understands that there are also powerful forces that thrive on perpetuating the maximum number of four-legged "consumers" possible.

Will "Dog Treat" be able to survive in a marketplace that needs to assure that millions of puppies and kittens are available each year to maintain the consumer market for supplies, food and services on which American pet owners, alone, reportedly spent $52 billion in 2011?

A one-time ingestible dog /cat sterilant that has permanent results is the dream of anyone who has worked with homeless animals anywhere. Although there is still work to be done, does it sound like 600 Million Stray Dogs is on the right track with "Dog Treat?"

Could "the Dog Treat"-a one-dose edible sterilant for female dogs-- be a "cure" for dog overpopulation worldwide?

Source: WWW.600MILLIONDOGS.ORG


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

It's interesting what our world is doing now. I mean, compare the 100+ I would spend at my vet compared to maybe 50? I think a lot of people will be open to it simply because they don't want to have to keep their dog locked up in a cage for 10 days to recover. Or they don't want the dog to be in pain etc there are all types of reasons. I do agree with you in that it should be controlled by a vet.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow that is very scary. People at shows need to watch out , jealous mofo's out there be slipping your bitches something. Good reason to teach your dogs not to take treats from strangers.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> It's interesting what our world is doing now. I mean, compare the 100+ I would spend at my vet compared to maybe 50? I think a lot of people will be open to it simply because they don't want to have to keep their dog locked up in a cage for 10 days to recover. Or they don't want the dog to be in pain etc there are all types of reasons. I do agree with you in that it should be controlled by a vet.


Any drug out there, veterinary or doctor prescribed we see in the wrong hands daily. If you can buy it with a prescription you can get it without. I think just another drug that can be misused. I would be very cautious and not leave dogs unattended at all when out in public.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Any drug out there, veterinary or doctor prescribed we see in the wrong hands daily. If you can buy it with a prescription you can get it without. I think just another drug that can be misused. I would be very cautious and not leave dogs unattended at all when out in public.


You are right. It will be accessible without prescription which is what makes it dangerous. I personally never leave my dogs unattended and if they are they are kenneled. But you know someone is going to let their dog out for a few minutes while they change a load of laundry and someone is going to slip that dog a treat and then let the uproar begin...I guess I meant general public not necessarily myself. I am unsure about it and whether I would feed my dog that to spay her. And if they can't get it into a one dose does it what side effects would come from constantly feeding your dog that? I don't Remember reading anything about side effects on there.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> wow that is very scary. People at shows need to watch out , jealous mofo's out there be slipping your bitches something. Good reason to teach your dogs not to take treats from strangers.


That was my thought you would never know what it could be in. I don't like it at all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm just gunna have to go ahead and say no to it all together. I forsee nothing but problems from it. Honestly guys it doesn't matter if its suppose to be strictly by vet only, if its made it'll be out on the streets to buy. Ketamine is suppose to be in the hands of vets only and look how many people have access to it, sell it, and get high from it. So weather or not it can save people money I think it'll cause more problems in the long run. Anyone who hates the breed, or dogs in general can pick it up on the street and slip it to any and all dogs they come across and that's not right. Angel your absolutely right and I have taught my dogs to never take food from stranger unless I say it's ok.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think this would be a safe option. What harm does it do to the rest of their bodies while making them sterile. Chances are since it works on dogs it will work on other animals as well. Even though it says not on humans and not if the sterilized animals is eaten. What if someone trying to "sterilize" a stray dog left those treats out and wildlife ate them. 
It also would not be cool if someone decided to give them to another persons dogs.

This is a good reason to teach your dogs food refusal. Not just if they dispense this but also in case someone tries to poison your dog another way.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

More studies of side effects would be great but I think it's a wonderful idea. Less pain for dogs. Scary being left overnight in a strange place. If someone if out to get dogs they will still be out to get them. This pill won't change that attitude I mean you hear it happening all the time. Don't leave dogs unsupervised and let strangers feed your dog. Think about dogs allergic to anesthesia and now they can be spayed and not be put under. It will save money and shelters can spend on dog care not sterilization. . Vets must be against it since they would lose money. Why is it always girl dogs? What's up with a boy dog pill?!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> Why is it always girl dogs? What's up with a boy dog pill?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Lol I have to agree. Although I believe I read there is a shot for male dogs. But it has to be given as a shot not ate like for females.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahhhhh ok then lol. I would like that sole didn't have his empty ball sack hanging since I waited til he was 2 lol (Sorry to the guys who just crosses their legs)

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

oasis said:


> I would rather be on the safe side and vaccinate. The pup wouldn't need a whole bunch of shots like a younger pup would.


Huh?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Look at the big picture... if they have this technology for dogs.. whose to stop contamination of livestock ?? wild animals ?? and people ?? Population control at its finest and in one dose

If they can convience the ignorant masses this is good it will change the minds of many as people were created to forget.. as people often do.. forget the "real" stuff.. OR if its BIG money.. well.. then it must be good right ?? like illicit narcotics are good.. they too are big money..

only eat what you grow even more now than ever before.....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> Look at the big picture... if they have this technology for dogs.. whose to stop contamination of livestock ?? wild animals ?? and people ?? Population control at its finest and in one dose
> 
> If they can convience the ignorant masses this is good it will change the minds of many as people were created to forget.. as people often do.. forget the "real" stuff.. OR if its BIG money.. well.. then it must be good right ?? like illicit narcotics are good.. they too are big money..
> 
> only eat what you grow even more now than ever before.....


Yea it could be very dangerous! If it works on dogs then cows and pigs could be next and before we know it we will be relying on the store for everything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Yea it could be very dangerous! If it works on dogs then cows and pigs could be next and before we know it we will be relying on the store for everything.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly....... .. :roll:


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

It all stinks to me... Dr. Jeffrey Young, the founder of planned parenthood... Hmmm. Planned parenthood is definitely FOR population control, have you guys ever heard of the Jaffe Memo? If not I suggest you look it up. Sounds like they're going to test this oral population control with dogs and then quietly introduce it into human food with us being none the wiser.... I mean getting free condoms from planned parenthood was cool and all in high school, but seriously anything with any connection to planned parenthood whatsoever smells fishy to me. Just my 2 cents.


----------

